# Pulsar digisight N960



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Curious on your thoughts of this one? Thinking of pulling the trigger on it but looking for feedback?

Anyone using one now?

Talked to Paul from PHO and he has good things to say about it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't say about this new one but I was very happy with the LR850.



gooseman said:


> Curious on your thoughts of this one? Thinking of pulling the trigger on it but looking for feedback?
> 
> Anyone using one now?
> 
> Talked to Paul from PHO and he has good things to say about it.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

fr3db3ar said:


> I can't say about this new one but I was very happy with the LR850.


Fred are these units that more superior than the pulsar photons or a x sight? They are all digital devices. Just wondering why these are 1500 dollar units.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I will try and give you gents some feedback once I get a chance to use it a bit...
I ordered it and can't wait to try it out.


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

DId you buy the LRF model that Paul had in stock? BTW I own a N850 LRF and love it.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

DeereGuy said:


> DId you buy the LRF model that Paul had in stock? BTW I own a N850 LRF and love it.


Paul had in stock only the model without the rangefinder. Really saw value in the model with the rangefinder so he had to order it. I believe the model was in 960LRF. 

Glad to hear that you like your 850. Excited to put this thing to use!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, it's light years ahead of the Xsight at least in the sense that you don't have to be a beta tester and everything that they advertise already works.
LRF is the way to go. It is still a better unit than the Photon but you should expect that since you're paying 3X - 4X as much.

Ranger Finder works out at least to 380 yards from personal experience on the 850 model.


----------

